# Cade @ 19 months



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

At training today we decided to try and get some pictures since we have extra arms to help out! I think they turned out alright. I would like some opinions. 

This is Cade. He's 19 months old, about 24" and 70ish pounds. So not a very big male. Great working dog.  He has some curlyish hair around the top of his tail where he's blowing out some of his coat.





































Some head shots.


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

He's beautiful!!! Nice pictures too


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Pretty boy!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very very handsome !!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Great pics, but where are the "working" ones?!


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh, he is so handsome!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice looking dog. Not much angulation front or rear but who cares. I'd be proud to call him mine. He's about the same size and build as my female who's mother was a sable, he could be a sibling...... if he weren't 3 months older.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Handsome boy! Love the dark face!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

He's pretty!


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah Katie where are the working ones???? Cade wants us to admire his working pics!!!!

Cade is a terrific boy!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Working pictures are not so recent...But from the last couple of months...Since you ask you shall receive!!

Heeling. 


















He is so ready for Protection.


















Bark and Hold









Escape


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I love the last pic! Really can see the fight in him - very nice for a 19 month old!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Ooooh! Look at that bark and hold!! He looks like stuch a studly man!


----------

